# Swollen face--anemia?



## showme (Apr 28, 2015)

One of my goats (Nubian cross) had swelling on her face. I noticed it the second she looked at me at feeding on Wednesday. 

At first, I thought she'd been stung by something. Dosed with benedryl pill in marshmallow. Later on, the swelling seemed to be more prominent. She ate and acted normal other than it seemed the swelling limited her intake. 

I've seen pictures of bottle jaw, but hers didn't look like it. Called a fellow goater over and he didn't think it looked like bottle jaw either. Said eyes looked good. Dosed again with Benedryl. 

That night, it looked like the swelling was more into the neck. I went ahead and wormed her with Valbazan, 5 cc, more than I needed too. I had not wormed this year. I suspected anemia even though goat friend said no. 

I know I should have done fecals, but I was starting to panic and don't do my own nor does my friend. I take samples to nearest goat vet about 1.5 hrs away and don't worm on a strict schedule. I only have two goats. 

The next day I hit her with fortified b complex and 15 ml of red cell. By that afternoon, swelling in neck was gone. Face still swollen. Called the vet , but was told to continue as I was doing and be sure to worm again in 10 days. He was out of town and he'd see her middle of next week if need be. 

She continued with half the dose of red cell yesterday and today plus the b vitamins with probiotic. Her face was formal again yesterday evening. She has never acted off and has continued to eat the entire time. 

I mix Karo syrup in with her feed and red cell and she gobbles it up, but she wouldn't eat the Red Cell by itself or the food without the added Karo syrup. 

She has locally blended free choice mineral and all the fresh browse she wants. I had just moved her to a new field as they were eating stuff as fast as it was growing new shoots! 

My question is: besides fecals next week, what else should I be doing? 

How long should I give red cell? And am I dosing too
much daily?

I know the b vitamins and probiotics are water soluble, but the iron? 

If she isn't anemic and the swelling was something else, will what I've done hurt her?

Sorry, I've only been doing this a year and this is my first medical issue...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Red cell is 6cc per 100 lbs done 5 days in a row then weekly till anemia gone. I would do the probios for 5 days.


----------



## showme (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice. Just watch the coloring on the anemia. If it begins to come back and looking closer to the nice dark pink, stop you do not need to get it back to full color before you stop the iron, no matter if it is a few days of giving it to 1 week ect.
Because it takes a bit of time to respond to it, monitor it daily. If the goat is still light in coloring give it. You do not want to overdose it.


----------



## showme (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks for the guidance!, Toth boer! I was a bit worried about it and I think the goat vet feels I should know everything. I really have to pry info out of him. No one else has any experience, so to the codger I will go...


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Is the swelling symmetrical or on one side of her face? Does it feel hot like an infection or does she have a fever?


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I found some red cell pellets from Santa Cruz - had to do a sheep. She would take it from my hand so it tasted good. I always look for a better option for me than giving them shots. 
Also - you didn't mention checking her eyes - if she is enemic they will be pale and so would her gums be. 
Doing your own fecals is pretty easy - check out fiascofarm for their instuctions. Made it easier for me to do mine and I have double checked with my vet several times and now I trust myself doing it.


----------



## showme (Apr 28, 2015)

catharina said:


> Is the swelling symmetrical or on one side of her face? Does it feel hot like an infection of does she have a fever?


The swelling was symmetrical-equal on either side of her nose, nose appeared broad. I couldn't get a good picture, but it is completely gone now.

It wasn't hot to the touch. Temp was 102.

I haven't taken a new temp since the swelling is completely gone. I had heard it might return, but once it was fully gone, it has not returned.


----------



## showme (Apr 28, 2015)

wndngrvr said:


> I found some red cell pellets from Santa Cruz - had to do a sheep. She would take it from my hand so it tasted good. I always look for a better option for me than giving them shots.
> Also - you didn't mention checking her eyes - if she is enemic they will be pale and so would her gums be.
> Doing your own fecals is pretty easy - check out fiascofarm for their instuctions. Made it easier for me to do mine and I have double checked with my vet several times and now I trust myself doing it.


I will take a look at fiascofarm and may try it now and confirm with the vet. That sure would be easier, but a bit intimidating.

I'll try to get some pictures of her eye and/or gums today. I had printed a chart from the internet, but I'm not sure I trust the colors printed correctly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, the chart can vary form different color sequences on different computers. 

You want a good dark red pink color. Or a good pink, that is OK. If you see lighter pink or white there is an issue that needs to be addressed. If you have other goats, look at their lids, you might see what is normal that way, with the coloring. Don't hold the eyelid down too long, it may get lighter than it really is. Check both eyelids.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good advice...yes do check both goats..if one is wormy..good chance both are...bring a fecal of both goats when you see your vet. Also bottle jaw and anemia are slow to recover from.bottle jaw can come and go for a while during the healing..: )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice as well.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

:nothing to add: _I am just curious as to what everyone thinks the cause of the swelling was?_


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think bottle jaw...caused by worm load...


----------



## showme (Apr 28, 2015)

Ok, getting pics of her eyes without a helper is like herding cats! 

I should get fecal results tomorrow though and I did do both of my girls. That should at least make sure worm load is fine. 

I gave red cell last on Sunday, taking the recommendation of 5 days a week and I had done it every day since Wed. 

If the fecal comes back good, is there any indication to do the second worming at day 10? 

I'm kind of leaning towards wanting to do it as I've always read to do that for bottlejaw. But, if the fecals are fine, it's just a waste, right?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I would do it. Fecals won't show every life stage of the parasites so doing another worming to cover your bases is wise, IMO.


----------

